

Ask HN: Favorite Javascript Graphing Solution. - templaedhel

I have been browsing around for a good (preferably opensource) javascript graphing library, wondering if anyone has any feedback for the common ones, or one they would recommend. The more graph types the better, especially pie graphs, and if its not interactive, please explain why you think it's better then the google graphs api.
======
waterside81
I've used JSCharts quite a bit and it works as one would expect. Pretty on the
eye as well.

<http://www.jscharts.com/>

------
albertsun
<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

<http://www.highcharts.com/>

Both good choices. I've used flot before and it's great, though there are some
things that are hard to do. Highcharts I haven't used yet, but it promises
more features and customizability, so I think I'm switching.

------
templaedhel
I should also point out this find of mine.
<http://www.splashnology.com/blog/javascripts/290.html> It mentions most of
the ones pointed out here, but also has several more, very impressive ones.
Worth a skim.

------
templaedhel
Flot doesnt have pie graphs, but other then that it does seem quite good, I
had seen it before, but pie graphs are important. Highcharts is new to me, and
looks excellent.

~~~
malandrew
"The only thing worse than a pie chart is two pie charts." Edward Tufte

You shouldn't use pie charts EVER, even if your client or customer requests
them. Instead you should educate them why it's a terrible idea to ever use
them and instead point them to the kind of chart they should be using, a bar
chart.

------
shaunxcode
<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>

